# Which woods burn hottest?



## EdP (Jul 8, 2020)

I built a tandoor oven and don't think it's getting to the proper temp, I've been using briquettes and it looks like I'd need a much larger charcoal holder.  

Lump charcoal burns hotter so I may try that, but I read some tandoors are fired with wood.

Oak probably makes sense for this, but I'm wondering if hickory or mesquite would burn hotter.  


https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/diy-tandoor-oven.296806/#post-2075849


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 8, 2020)

I would try lump.  If I use lump in my Weber, it pegs the lid therm every time.  Only way to find out is try lump, and/or your wood of choice.  I also read your post where you made your tandoor.  Looks like you got very close to 600.  That's pretty dang hot!

Dave


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 8, 2020)

Mesquite lump burns hotter than Royal Oak lump.... but all mesquite lump is sparky and you always find some large pieces in the bag.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 8, 2020)

Agree mesquite and also hickory will burn hotter but really that much more than oak.  I am no tandoor guy but my gut is telling me you need more air flow in the bottom so I'd add more holes or make it bigger.  I am a huge fan of high heat on things and think the magic happens >600F/the higher the better.


----------



## EdP (Jul 8, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I would try lump.  If I use lump in my Weber, it pegs the lid therm every time.  Only way to find out is try lump, and/or your wood of choice.  I also read your post where you made your tandoor.  Looks like you got very close to 600.  That's pretty dang hot!
> 
> Dave



They should get to 900.  This is a bit bigger than most I've seen from diyers and the briquettes didn't get hot enough.  I agree a basket of lump may get it hotter, so I'm going to try that.


----------



## EdP (Jul 8, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Mesquite lump burns hotter than Royal Oak lump.... but all mesquite lump is sparky and you always find some large pieces in the bag.



I may try that if regular lump doesn't get it hot enough.


----------



## EdP (Jul 8, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Agree mesquite and also hickory will burn hotter but really that much more than oak.  I am no tandoor guy but my gut is telling me you need more air flow in the bottom so I'd add more holes or make it bigger.  I am a huge fan of high heat on things and think the magic happens >600F/the higher the better.



Something good happens to the yogurt at 900 =/- so that temp is my goal.  Opening the holes is definitely the next step if lump or wood doesn't get the temp up enough.

I'll probably end up using some oak with lump charcoal next.


----------



## kmmamm (Jul 8, 2020)

Hedge (osage orange) burns hotter than almost any other hardwood.  It can be used alone or mixed with other hardwoods such as oak, mesquite, hickor, etc.  If using straight hedge, be careful as it can easily burn hot enough to warp the firebox door.


----------



## EdP (Jul 9, 2020)

kmmamm said:


> Hedge (osage orange) burns hotter than almost any other hardwood.  It can be used alone or mixed with other hardwoods such as oak, mesquite, hickor, etc.  If using straight hedge, be careful as it can easily burn hot enough to warp the firebox door.




I've never heard of that, and from a quick google it's super expensive.

Hopefully lump charcoal and/or oak does it.


----------



## kmmamm (Jul 9, 2020)

What part of the country are you in?  Around here hedge is almost as common as crabgrass.  It can be kind of difficult to clear and work up,  consequently, most people don’t want to work that hard and would rather spend their time messing with easier trees.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 9, 2020)

kmmamm said:


> What part of the country are you in?  Around here hedge is almost as common as crabgrass.  It can be kind of difficult to clear and work up,  consequently, most people don’t want to work that hard and would rather spend their time messing with easier trees.


Common here too.  Great for the fireplace ( I save for special occasions) nut not sure I'd smoke food with it.  

Good luck with the oak, it's my favorite.  Heads up, not sure if you therm can handle 900F.  I think mine maxes 500F.   Might be ok for few seconds though if you like to live dangerously like me   I predict most anything you run will will work fine once the proper air flow is dialed in.


----------



## EdP (Jul 9, 2020)

kmmamm said:


> What part of the country are you in?  Around here hedge is almost as common as crabgrass.  It can be kind of difficult to clear and work up,  consequently, most people don’t want to work that hard and would rather spend their time messing with easier trees.




New England, I'm going to ask some woodworking friends about it.


----------



## EdP (Jul 9, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Common here too.  Great for the fireplace ( I save for special occasions) nut not sure I'd smoke food with it.
> 
> Good luck with the oak, it's my favorite.  Heads up, not sure if you therm can handle 900F.  I think mine maxes 500F.   Might be ok for few seconds though if you like to live dangerously like me   I predict most anything you run will will work fine once the proper air flow is dialed in.




One of my probes got fried testing this. 

The videos I've watched had people using some type of infrared digital thermometer that goes to 1500 degrees.


----------

